# Orange Cambodian CT!



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I am still drooling over the bettas they had at Big Al's today. There were like, a hundred CTs there. It was a new shipment and the bettas were all so gorgeous it was nearly impossible to comprehend. I flipped when I saw this little fella ... he's one of the prettiest CTs I've ever seen :shock:

Better pics coming, he's still adjusting from the ride home.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

He's very preatty


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! I never seen one like that before! Congrats! What's his name?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Need more pics!!!!!!!!!!!! 0.0


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Hrmmm .... no name quite yet


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, an orange Cambodian butterfly CT at that from the looks of it -- _very nice_!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He's gorgeous! If I could find a CT that pretty, I'd buy one. XD


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

He looks so special


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow he's beautiful!!! I would call him Sunset. ( Or sunrise ). I love him!


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

The second picture makes me think of a salamander cuz of the color of his body.

But I like how the tips of his tail are silver. Maybe Sunbeam or Sunray. He also kinda reminds me of a Firework.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG he is amazing!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he isn't a combodian :\ he some kind of dragon CT, if you could get side shots it will help


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea he not cambo, look more like orange dragon, but he still stunning!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not cambodian or dragon. Metallic - orange bi-color.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

could be, a bigger possibility  am still going through genetic research XP then am going to try to learn water chemistry


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He is a metallic but not dragon. More like platinum.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i don't know, haha


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Whatever the correct color name, he is stunning! <3


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> He is a metallic but not dragon. More like platinum.


I had thought perhaps dragon but could tell the scales weren't thick enough -- I'm still figuring out _exactly_ what qualifies as a Cambodian...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

flesh-colored body. like... peachy. this is a cambodian:


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

That's what I had thought for the longest time, and then came upon this website and their example pic of a Cambodian and now I'm all thrown-off...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

So he'd be an orange platinum dragon? I'll get better pics soon, not tomorrow but Thursday at the latest. Thanks for the clarification on his colouring. I'm still thinking of a name


----------



## brenna33 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow!! What a beautiful guy!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What about the teal colored cambodians?? Is Cambodian only the red fins?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

fleetfish, your boy's just an orange and white bicolor, Mr. V said. :V

Cambodian doesn't come in JUST red, but it's the most common. my dream betta is a blue cambodian girl. :B my Josie was almost a cambo, but she had black specks on her body. :V


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Fleetfish, you have it right: except for the dragon part, unless his scales are thicker than they appear in those pics.

Laki, I _believe_ that red-colored Cambodians are just the most common color for Cambodians.

Eh, basically just typed what Luimeril did. (Though I'm still confused if the Cambodian in my link is a Cambodian or if he's considered something else.)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A cambodian has NO coloring. I mean NO coloring. It's just flesh colored. The above boy bred by Faith is a cambodian betta however if he had red "dusting" it would make him a badly colored red. 

If a betta is flesh colored with colored fins then its a cambo. If it's shiny looking it's not a cambodian.


----------

